# LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter



## straightdave (2. Januar 2012)

*LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

brauche dringend eure Hilfe:

habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt, zusammen gebaut, angeschlossen, Win 7 64bit installiert und alle Treiber von der CD.

Problem: Ich habe kein Internet.

Ich habe die aktuellsten treiber für den oben genannten netzwerkadapter installiert und auch die anderen komponenten sind "up to date".
Der Namen des Netzwerkadapters steht im Benutzerhandbuch des Mainboards: Realtek rtl8111e, dieser wird jedoch nicht beim Geräte Manager angezeigt, sodass ich denke, das er nicht erkannt worden ist oder ähnliches..

Jedes Mal wenn ich einen Treiber für den Netzwerkadapter drauf spiele, kriege ich folgende Meldung: if deep sleep mode is enabled please plug the cable. Windows sagt mir auch, dass der Treiber der aktuellste sei..

Wenn mans googelt, empfehlen einige den RAM für einige Minuten zu entnehmen, es wieder einzubauen und neu zu starten, jedoch hat es mir alles nicht geholfen, sodass ich jz von meinem alten Rechner euch um Hilfe bitte!

VIELEN DANK schon mal 

Edit: Prozessor         Intel i5 2500K 
MainboardMSI P67A-G45 
Arbeitsspeicher         D3 8GB 1600 Vengeance
Festplatte(n)         Crucial M4 SSD 64GB                  WD 1,5 TB
Grafikkarte         MSI 1 GB N560-GTX Twin Frozr
Netzteil         be quiet! pure power 530w (L8)
Betriebssystem         Windows 7 x64


----------



## qkn (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

Erstmal: 

> Geh mal ins BIOS und schau nach ob der Adapter aktiviert ist
> Was zeigt er dir denn unter Netzwerkadapter an? 
> Wie sieht die Konfiguration des Netzwerkes aus? Router? Modem? DHCP? 

- qkn


----------



## baske (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

Zeigt den der Gerätemanger ein unbekanntes Gerät an?

baske


----------



## straightdave (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

Im BIOS wird es als aktiviert angezeigt.
Im Geräte Manager zeigt er mir "integrated 1394 host controller" an.
Habe über der hp von msi raus gefunden, dass es sich um den typ" VIA VT6315N" handelt.

Zsm gefasst: host controller ist dieser VIA VT6215N.
netzwerkadapter ist der realtek rtl8111e.

Das Problem liegt glaube ich an der Nachricht die nach der Installation eines Treibers meines Netzwerkadapters erhalte, also dieses "if deep sleep mode is enabled please.."
Oder was meint ihr?

Ich hab ein Modem von Kabel Deutschland, also schon etwas alt das Teil.

Anmerkung: mein alter Rechner hat Inetempfang.
Hier gehts halt um meinem neuen Rechner.


----------



## qkn (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

Hast du folgenden Treiber schon probiert:

Realtek

Win7 and WinServer 2008 R2 Auto Installation Program (SID:1477671)


----------



## straightdave (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

Ja den habe ich auch schon ausprobiert.
ich weiß echt nicht, was ich noch machen soll.
Vielleicht sollte ich Win 7 noch mal neu installieren?

Das Problem liegt einfach an dieser Nachricht:if deep sleep mode is enabled please plug the cable.

Es ist halt immmer so: ich installiere nen Treiber für den Netzwerkadapter, dann kommt halt ein Ladebalken, dass es halt installiert wird über den Installationsbalken steht dann Netzwerkadapter erkannt und Treiber wird installiert und dann kommen die zwei Meldungen:
1. Network adapter is not found. Contact your network administrator.
2. if deep sleep mode is enabled please plug the cable.

Bezüglich der zweiten Nachricht muss ich also den Schlafmodus ausstellen, aber wie?
Über Bios ist alles ok und eingeschaltet etc.
Alle Treiber der anderen Komponenten sind up to date.
und die tips im netz wenn man :if deep sleep mode is enabled please plug the cable eingibt, bin ich gefolgt wie z. B. RAM für ein paar Minuten rausnehmen und wieder reinsetzen.


Was soll ich noch tun?
Win 7 neu installieren?


----------



## qkn (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*



straightdave schrieb:


> Ja den habe ich auch schon ausprobiert.
> ich weiß echt nicht, was ich noch machen soll.
> Vielleicht sollte ich Win 7 noch mal neu installieren?
> 
> ...



Hab hier mal was gefunden, allerdings musst du die Netzwerkkarte im Gerätemanager sehen was bei dir leider nicht der fall ist. Anscheinend wacht die Karte nichtmehr aus dem Sleepmode auf.

- Go to Device Manager
  - Select Network Adapters
  - Select Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
  - Select Power Management
    - make sure "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" is unchecked
  - Select Advanced
    - under Green Power, select Disabled.

- qkn


----------



## straightdave (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

wie du schon gesagt hast: ich muss die Netzwerkkarte im Geräte Manager erst mal sehen, damit ich den "energiesparmodus" deaktivieren kann.
ich google natürlich auch wie verrückt und die meinen, dass man den Rechner für einige Minuten vom Strom nehmen soll, aber das half mir auch nicht weiter..

Kp, ob das ein Problem mit Win 7 ist, weil viele auch gesagt haben, dass das neu installieren nichts bringe..


----------



## baske (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

Hast du schon mal die Ansicht auf alle Geräte anzeigen geändert, nur so eine Idee wenn Du nich mal das Icon der Netzwerkkarte siehst!?


----------



## straightdave (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

So habe eben noch ein cmos reset gemacht also dieses verschieben des jumpers und der batterie entnahme und nach ein paar minuten wieder reinsetzen.
Habs angemacht aber der adapter wird immer noch nicht erkannt.
Im bios ist er aktiviert.
Weiß echt nicht waa ich noch machen soll.
Oder ist der adapter kaputt, oder liegts an win 7?
Denn langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus..
@ baske:im anhang kannste dir mal das foto anschauen.
Die wan ports sind aber glaube ich unwichtig in meinem fall.

Danke für eure Hilfe! :]


----------



## baske (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

Die WAN ports sind ersmal nicht relevant, die sind erst interresant wenn Du eine funktionierende Netzwerkkarte hast und z.B. ein VPN-Tunnel aufbauen möchtest. Aber in dem Bild kann ich auch keinen Netzwerkadapter erkennen der evtl daktiviert ist. Vielleich ist ein Tausch des Boards das Beste. Bist Du noch in der 14-Tages frist? Wenn kein Tausch möglich ist und nur dann, eine Lan-Steckkarte einbauen, die sollten nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## qkn (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

_As you mention being in the BIOS, I assume you've got it all set OK, but just as a 'searchable' review: 

On the "Integrated Peripherals" page: _ _

"Onboard H/W LAN" to "Enabled" _ _
"Green LAN" to "Disabled" 
"Onboard LAN Boot ROM" to "Disabled" 

Obviously, because the RTL8111D that does you LAN connection is  'hung off' the southbridge (ICH10R), the drivers for it must be  successfully installed first, to enable 'discovery' of the LAN chip,  before its own drivers can be loaded. That said, I've seen some chatter  that, for some setups, the Win7 'native' drivers don't seem to do the  job (in my own experience, one of the nicest things about Win7 is that  I've been able to 'throw away' the GB driver disk - the 'natives' work  like a charm) and updating the system will replace the RealTeks with MS  drivers that don't work...

The MB does not "find" the onboard LAN (Gigabyte X58 UD4) - Gigabyte - Motherboards-Memory

_schau mal ob du das bei dir im BIOS findest_...
_


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem über Realtek Rtl8111e Netzwerkadapter*

Hat dafür jemand eine Lösung inzwischen? Bin nämlich jetzt auch die arme Sau die das Problem auf einem Asrock 970 extreme 4 hat.

Einen defekt schließe ich aus da es bis vorhin noch lief. Habe nur Windows neu aufgespielt.


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2012)

Also ich muss nochmal betonen das ich nichts geändert habe außer einer neuen Festplatte und dieses Problem tritt schon nach der Windows neuinstallation auf!


----------

